# Recovery Disk for Windows 8



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

I recently bought an HP laptop with Windows 8.1 installed. I did not receive any disks in the event (let's hope not) a recovery is needed. How can I obtain recovery disks for Windows 8.1?

Thanks ...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

See the link to OEM / Retail Recovery Discs + Recovery Instructions at the top of the Widows 8 Forum page


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

That is for Widows 7 ... that's why I asked the question. I have Windows 8.1. Is it the same process?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Every commercial computer comes with a recovery partition. HP suggest that you create your own Recovery CD. But you can run recovery from the recovery partition. Overview of Recovering the OS or Reinstalling the Operating System HP Mini 110-1001XX PC | HP® Support this will wipe any personal files, so be sure to backup first.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

TexasBandit said:


> That is for Widows 7 ... that's why I asked the question. I have Windows 8.1. Is it the same process?


Yes . .


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I thought that was the case, but wanted to make sure. I had an old PC with XP for 13 years before getting this one. This recovery partition is a new concept to me, so I appreciate the information. I did finally find it on 8.1. 8.1 has much of the same stuff ... just more difficult to locate (especially when you've been mired in XP for so long). Thanks again ...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi there is a lot of info to be had on the HP site for win 8 Windows 8 Buzz | HP® Official Site


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

I appreciate the info ... I'm getting accustomed to 8.1, and I have to say so far ... I like it. I'll take a look at that link. Thanks ...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome there are 60 tips here which might give you some extra help 60 Windows 8 tips, tricks and secrets | News | TechRadar


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

And thanks once again ...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No problem we are here to help.


----------

